# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  السعودية تختار البرتغالي بسيرو لتدريب "الأخضر"

## إبتسام السهم

*السعودية تختار البرتغالي بسيرو لتدريب "الأخضر"* 

نشرت في 2009-02-18

 

أعلنت السعودية الثلاثاء، أن الأمير سلطان بن فهد بن عبدالعزيز، الرئيس العام لرعاية الشباب ورئيس اتحاد كرة القدم، وافق على التعاقد مع المدرب البرتغالي، خوسيه فايتور دوس سانتوس بسيرو، لتدريب المنتخب السعودي الأول لكرة القدم، خلفاً للمدرب الوطني ناصر الجوهر الذي استقال مؤخراً. 
وأوضح الأمير نواف بن فيصل بن فهد بن عبدالعزيز، نائب رئيس الاتحاد العربي السعودي لكرة القدم ورئيس لجنة المنتخبات أن اختيار المدرب البرتغالي "جاء بالتشاور مع أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم، بعد الاطلاع على ملفات عدد من المدربين العالميين المتاحين."
وأضاف الأمير نواف أن الآراء "أجمعت" على أن بسيرو هو "الأنسب لتولي هذه المهمة خلال هذه الفترة نظراً لمعرفته بكرة القدم السعودية وتدريبه في الملاعب السعودية خلال الفترة الماضية."
ولفت الأمير السعودي إلى أن المدرب سيصل إلى المملكة الجمعة القادم مع الطاقم التدريبي المساعد له والمكون من مساعد للمدرب ومدرب للياقة ومدرب حراس وذلك لتوقيع العقد والاطلاع على جميع المباريات للمنتخب السعودي والأندية السعودية المسجلة.
وأضاف أن المدرب وطاقمه سيتابع أيضاً ما تبقى من مباريات الدوري السعودي في هذه الفترة ليبدأ اختيار عناصر المنتخب للإعداد لمشاركات المنتخب في المباريات المتبقية له في التصفيات النهائية للتأهل لكأس العالم .
يذكر أن المدرب البرتغالي خوسيه بسيرو عمل مساعدا لمدرب ريال مدريد، كارلوس كيروش، ودرب نادي سبورتنغ لشبونة، وهو حاصل على عدد من الدورات التدريبية المتقدمة وبدأ العمل في مجال تدريب كرة القدم في عام 1992، وفقاً لوكالة الأنباء السعودية.
وقد تخرج بييسرو في نفس الدورة التي تخرج منها المدرب خوسيه مرينو، وقضى موسمين مع نادي يونياومونتي مور، ثم ثلاثة مواسم مع أورينتال، حتى عام 1999، حيث انتقل إلى نادي "سي دي ناسونال"
ومع هذا النادي، بدأ نجم المدرب بالصعود، وفاز بدوري الدرجة الثانية البرتغالي، وبعد موسمين استطاع الحصول على المركز الثاني في دوري الدرجة الأولى، وأوصل الفريق إلى الدوري الممتاز.
كما اختاره كيروش كمساعد له في ريال مدريد للموسم 2003 - 2004، ومن ثم تولى تدريب سبورتنغ لشبونة البرتقالي، ثم فريق الهلال السعودي ،وحقق معه أربعة عشر فوزا وصدارة الدوري، بعد ذلك درب فريق بانثينياكوس اليوناني، ثم رابيد بوخارست الروماني.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الجوهر  :cool: طبعا لازم يستقيل بعد الخسارة وإذا ما ستقال هم يقيلونه ويقولون انه استقال حفاظا على ماء وجهه وخلص راحت عليه المدرب الوطني .
على اي حال نتمنى كل التوفيق للأخضر اينما حل 
وشكرا لك اخوي ابتسام السهم

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.


مرحبآ :) 
الله يوفقهم ،

تسلم إبتسآآآم ع الخبريه ،

ربي يعطيك الف عآآآفيه ،

مآانحرم جديدك =)

تحيآآآتي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لمروركــــم

----------

